# MillTek Y-Pipe Assembly Parts



## carminegtr (May 10, 2004)

Anyone got these items sitting around?

*From a Milltek System Part no's: *
MSNI 111 FRONT RESONATOR 90MM LEFT SIDE
MSNI 112 FRONT RESONATOR 90MM RIGHT SIDE


----------

